# [Suche] Multifunktionsdrucker bis 100€ | ideal mit Wlan und wieder befüllbare Patronen



## aptem (14. Dezember 2011)

*[Suche] Multifunktionsdrucker bis 100€ | ideal mit Wlan und wieder befüllbare Patronen*

Hallo Forummitglieder & Co.,

ich suche für zu Hause einen Multifunktionsdrucker mit Tinte bis max. 100€. Wichtig sind ebenfalls geringe Druckkosten, also das P/L-Verhältnis muss stimmen. Ideal wäre ein Netzwerkanschluss per Wlan (LAN ist auch ok) und wieder befüllbaren Druckerpatronen. Nach ersten Recherchen habe ich gute Drucker z.B bei Chip gefunden, ich bezweifle jedoch, dass man bei modernen Druckern die Patronen wieder befüllen kann. Ich habe zur Zeit einen EPSON DX5050 hier stehen, der sich verabschiedet hat, bei dem die Patronen durch einen Chip geschützt sind.

LG


----------



## PC GAMER (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Multifunktionsdrucker bis 100€ | ideal mit Wlan und wieder befüllbare Patronen*

Ich suche auch nach einem Drucker wo man die Patronen wieder befüllen kann und ich würde dir Canon empfehlen, weil die keine großen Schutz Mechanismen. Epson hat immer besondere Chips!


----------



## 7egacy (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Multifunktionsdrucker bis 100€ | ideal mit Wlan und wieder befüllbare Patronen*

CANON Pixma MG5250, einwandfreies Gerät mit WLan , haben wir selber! Inzwischen gibt es aber einen Nachfolger mit größerem Display, falls du das brauchst.


----------



## bludi007 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Multifunktionsdrucker bis 100€ | ideal mit Wlan und wieder befüllbare Patronen*

So ich schließ mich mal der Suche an.
Aber ich schränke die schonmal bissl ein.
W-Lan und Doppelseitiger Druck müssen vorhanden sein.
Canon 5150 / 5250 gefallen mir auch sehr gut, aber der Klavierlack..... habs in der Metro gesehen bei nem Ausstellungsgerät, nur Kratzer. -----> Nein Danke.
Brother würde mir auch zusagen, aber da habsch keine Ahnung bezüglich Geräten.
Epson und HP will ich nicht wieder (zu teure Patronen und taugt nix bei Epson und HP die Patronen zu teuer)
Nachfüllen will ich die Patronen nicht, preiswerte Alternativ Patronen gehen auch.
Wenn ein Cardreader vorhanden ist, ok, aber kein muss.

Budget 100€ + max 20€



Schonmal Danke.


----------

